# Fly Fishing and Casting Event on the St Joe



## woodlander (May 21, 2006)

FLY CASTING ON THE ST. JOE

Single to Switch to Spey, All in a Day

Saturday, August 10, 2013: 09:30 AM until 4:00 PM
Shamrock Park, Berrien Springs, Michigan

If you like to fly fish and always wanted to know more about Single, Switch or Spey Casting, this is the time!
Local Experts will give talks and demonstrations on fly casting, fly tackle choices, tieing flys and fishing with both single and two-handed fly rods. Additionally, Pro Staff members from Sage, Scott, Rio, Redington, and Scientific Anglers, plus the folks from Great Lakes Fly Fishing, Rockford, MI, will be on site to assist you.

Demonstrations by:
Peter Humphreys, FFF MC1-2HCI, Sage-Redington-Rio Pro Staff
Spey Casting with both Single and 2 Handed Rods.

Jay Anglin, Author, St Joe Guide, Simms and Ross Reels Pro Staff 
Fly Casting and Fishing from a Drift Boat.

Capt. Austin Adducci, Kankakee Smallmouth & Beaver Island Carp Guide.
Fishing for Smallmouth Bass.

Jeff Liskay, Scott Rods, Scientific Anglers, Pro Staff and Ohio Tribs Guide.
Fishing and Casting a Switch Rod.

Greg Senyo, Fly Tier and Innovator


Jerry Drake, Building and caring for Cane Rods.

StealthCraft Drift Boats, Baldwin, MI


St Joe Valley Fly Fishers

Catering by Duneland Fly Fishers of Valparaiso, Indiana


----------



## Multispeciestamer (Jan 27, 2010)

Interesting.


----------



## irishmanusa (Mar 10, 2009)

Looks like a great day is planned...I'll be there.


----------



## Creek-Chub (Apr 15, 2004)

Cool. Just ran into Jay Anglin on a little river in my neck of the woods this week. 
If you see him, tell him the guy in the Scadden pontoon with the two little girls says hi. 

Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## tannhd (Dec 3, 2010)

April Vokey style. I would love to learn. Ive always been a bit intimidated by the two handers.

edit- Is there a website or registration info?


----------



## Boozer (Sep 5, 2010)

Pretty sure Doug will have a website at some point, but there is no need to register to attend.

If you want to learn how to spey cast, would be a great event for you to attend, lot of good guys willing to help will be there. Don't be intimidated, no reason to be!

This is a great thing for Berrien Springs and all that will attend, looks like a lot of fun!


----------



## woodlander (May 21, 2006)

No need to register for anything. And the only cost is the entrance fee to Shamrock Park. Its a very nice park, well maintained, with proper bathrooms, a picnic shelter and boat ramp. All staffed by helpful people.

The Rep's will be there with the rods already set up with matching lines. Express your interest and they will be more than happy to help you. Its a learning day.
I was hoping to have a Website up and running by now, but as you all know. When a relative offers to do it for free, it rarely gets done on time. 
If you have any other questions feel free to ask.


----------



## skamaniak (Sep 3, 2007)

Great idea I'll be there!


----------



## Creek-Chub (Apr 15, 2004)

Boozer said:


> Pretty sure Doug will have a website at some point!


If he does, put him in touch with me. I do it for a living, and would be glad to help out. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## woodlander (May 21, 2006)

Another addition.
Kalamazoo Valley Chapter of Trout Unlimited is now going to attend the Event.


----------



## streamer junkie (Feb 28, 2013)

Does anyone know if there will be any vendors or tyers present or is it just seminar type stuff? Just wondering what to expect.


----------



## woodlander (May 21, 2006)

Great Lakes Flyfishing and Heritage Fly Tying Products will be tying and selling there product line also Greg Senyo will be tying and selling his line of products.


----------



## Boozer (Sep 5, 2010)

Doug-

You still are interested in any commercial tyers who would like to set up a table and tie to attend, correct?

Had mentioned it to a couple buddies, know you were fine with it before...

-KB


----------



## woodlander (May 21, 2006)

The more the merrier.
If they want to come and set up a table they are more than welcome, Their only cost will be the admission to the Park.


----------



## streamer junkie (Feb 28, 2013)

Wow, Senyo is a pretty big name in tying...does anyone know who else may come? Is stuff going to be for sale?


----------



## woodlander (May 21, 2006)

Both Greg Senyo and Skeeter from Heritage Fly Tying Products will be Tying Flies and will have there product line for sale. Plus Great Lakes will be bringing stuff as well.
Just talked to the Sage, Rio, Redington rep the new Sage Method rods and new Rio Scandi and Skagit lines will also be making an appearance.


----------



## tannhd (Dec 3, 2010)

It sounds like like this is shaping up to be a pretty good event. I will be there.


----------



## Boozer (Sep 5, 2010)

To those staying the night at Shamrock Park after the event, I will be picking up 20 pounds of Brats and have my grill there, if anyone here is staying and wants to bring food or whatever, should be a good time with some good guys hanging out shooting the bull. Shamrock has camping lots available on the cheap...

www.shamrockpark.net

Doug has put together a great event, hopefully it's popular enough can become an annual thing here in Berrien...

There will be some Stealthcraft Boats available for people to check out and demo on the water, Mike is coming down and there will be at least one drift boat and one jet sled. Will give people a chance to check out these fine Michigan made boats made with Michigan technology "plascore"...


----------



## tannhd (Dec 3, 2010)

OMG I want a jet sled so bad.


----------



## CMU_Ryan (Feb 8, 2006)

Sounds like a great event, I hope to make it down but am unsure.

If any guys are visiting the area for the first time, make sure and check out Greenbush in Sawyer, MI. Great beers and insanely good pulled pork and brisket. Journeyman distillery over in Three Oaks is worth a stop too.

Ryan


----------

